# Idea: Index thread



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I just had an idea.

We should have a large Index thread stuck to the front page, instead of sticking multiple threads. 

Inside it, we'll explain in a few words what each project or reference thread is about - such as the Opera in Depth Project threads - and have a hyperlink to each Opera in Depth thread, so that we won't have too many stuck threads clogging the front page, but people will be able to rapidly find each thread when they want to learn more about La Traviata, Die Tote Stadt, and subsequent operas.

We could ultimately evolve into a big index thread gathering hyperlinks to all the special projects like Opera Terms, the various Most Recommended projects (including those that are in the sub-forum), and also ground rules threads, FAQs, etc. We could also include in the index stuff like the threads that list all web sites that have libretti, all streaming sites, etc. 

What do you all think?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I prefer keep it simple, and stick to the current format.

If we have tens of Opera in Depth threads someday, we can then go to the Index schema.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Simple is good.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

schigolch said:


> I prefer keep it simple, and stick to the current format.
> 
> If we have tens of Opera in Depth threads someday, we can then go to the Index schema.


But it is not just the Opera in Depth. Often people ask again for libretti, for streaming sites, etc. We'd have hyperlinks to the "reference" threads, those that contain useful information rather than discussions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

In another forum, they had a whole subforum for reference material. I guess it is a similar concept, just not posted on the front page (which I never visit, by the way). Additionally, it had a wiki section for basic information. That might be another option.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I would be surprised if people bothered to use the index, actually. We'd still get threads asking questions that have been asked a hundred times before. I never look at the sub-forum pages anyway (only unread posts page), so the stickies don't bother me either. Good in principle, but people are stupid.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

DrMike said:


> In another forum, they had a whole subforum for reference material. I guess it is a similar concept, just not posted on the front page (which I never visit, by the way). Additionally, it had a wiki section for basic information. That might be another option.


Ooh, a Talk Classical Wiki! I would like that! Krummhorn (if you're reading this), would installing MediaWiki even be possible with the forums' current hosting plan?

If installing actual Wiki software alongside the forums isn't possible, maybe we could have a "wiki" (labeling it as such would identify it to new users as where to go for quick information) subforum somewhere where all the reference threads and articles could live?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Ooh, a Talk Classical Wiki! I would like that! Krummhorn (if you're reading this), would installing MediaWiki even be possible with the forums' current hosting plan?
> 
> If installing actual Wiki software alongside the forums isn't possible, maybe we could have a "wiki" (labeling it as such would identify it to new users as where to go for quick information) subforum somewhere where all the reference threads and articles could live?


It worked really well. But you would need someone dedicated to developing it - it would be a large endeavor. But we could have references in it to all of the recommendation threads, have a glossary (for people to figure out what HIP means), explanations of the different eras of classical music and a listing of composers in those eras - it could be constantly evolving to add more information.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

All I hope is that if you actually do anything like described in this thread it will be user-friendly in practice.

Because, to be honest, I don't know what the heck any of you are talking about.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Kopachris said:


> Ooh, a Talk Classical Wiki! I would like that! Krummhorn (if you're reading this), would installing MediaWiki even be possible with the forums' current hosting plan?


Don't know about MediaWiki, but vBulletin (what we use for our forum software) does have a plugin wiki that we have used at one time on MIMF. It does, however, have costs associated with it, and I'm not authorized for installing such things ... the site owner, Frederik Magle, would have to pay for, and implement it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, from "simple is good" we're migrating to a much more ambitious project like a Wiki or a subforum with all the reference threads?
All that I was proposing was a thread containing an index to various reference-rich threads so that people won't need to do a search every time they want to find that old thread that contained links to sites with libretti, etc. 
So, for instance, instead of sticking the thread "Opera Terms", this thread would be allowed to fall back into the old pages, but anytime someone needed to consult it, the link to it would be readily available on the Index thread. Instead of sticking too many important threads that contain useful information, we'd stick just one, with the links to all the others.
IMHO this is a lot simpler than the other solutions that are being proposed here.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

If people want a thread for quick reference, they just use their browser to bookmark it!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Polednice said:


> If people want a thread for quick reference, they just use their browser to bookmark it!


Really? I only have Talk Classical bookmarked, plus the three areas that I use most on shortcut buttons (Community, Opera, Opera on DVD/Blu-ray). I don't bookmark multiple threads like the Opera Terms, the Most Recommended Operas, the Libretti, the Streaming Sites, etc., since I do have an extensive list of bookmarks linked not only to opera but to many of my other personal and professional interests, so bookmarking every referrence thread within this forum wouldn't work for me.

My proposal has the intention of uncluttering the front page of the Opera forum and the front page of the Opera on DVD/Blu-ray subforum by replacing the various sticky threads with one index thread.

But OK, I see that the proposal isn't exactly popular, so maybe I should just drop it.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Really? I only have Talk Classical bookmarked, plus the three areas that I use most on shortcut buttons (Community, Opera, Opera on DVD/Blu-ray). I don't bookmark multiple threads like the Opera Terms, the Most Recommended Operas, the Libretti, the Streaming Sites, etc., since I do have an extensive list of bookmarks linked not only to opera but to many of my other personal and professional interests, so bookmarking every referrence thread within this forum wouldn't work for me.


The magic of folders. 

I typed that incorrectly anyway. No, people don't really do that. I meant to include the word _should_.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the idea


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I like Alma's index thread idea.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd certainly use it. There are times when I'm trying to find a thread, and as has been discussed elsewhere on the forum the search function is not helpful.

And some of these threads are such useful references, like libretti online and streaming media and gorgeous baritones.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I see that the idea is gathering a little more support, with the three posts above, and with sospiro's post in another thread saying that she is for it (I don't know why she posted there rather than here, but she did clearly state that she is for it).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I see that the idea is gathering a little more support, with the three posts above, and with sospiro's post in another thread saying that she is for it (I don't know why she posted there rather than here, but she did clearly state that she is for it).


D'oh. Don't know how I managed to do that. Sorry Alma.

But *yes* I'm _for_ an index.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm also for an index.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm fundamentally opposed to the very mention of an index, so you're going to have to fight me first.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I'm fundamentally opposed to the very mention of an index, so you're going to have to fight me first.


Bring it on.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

You can't stop me, Mr. Trumpet man.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

There's only one way to sort this ...

_F--I--G--H--TTTTTTT!!!!!_


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> There's only one way to sort this ...
> 
> _F--I--G--H--TTTTTTT!!!!!_


I really, truly do not know what to say to that.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Add me to the combatants. :devil: I'm also for an index.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

MAuer said:


> Add me to the combatants. :devil: I'm also for an index.


Oh no, two against one?! HA! You make me laugh. You forget about my vampiric strengths. More blood for me!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm for whatever will make the site easier to use. Not sure if that means an index or one of the other ideas being kicked around. Maybe try the index first, then eventually go on to something more elaborate if it seems necessary?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, by now I think there is actually a majority that likes the idea among those who posted here or used the like button, so I'm willing to give it a try, and see what the reaction is. If people seem to consult it a lot we'll keep it (we can see the number of visits) but if it doesn't generate any interest, I could just unstick it and it will fall into oblivion as its oldest entry becomes older than the front page threads, and whoever still wants to consult it can just retrieve it by doing a search containing the word Index.

No time to do this now (and probably no time to do this at any other moment this weekend) but eventually I'll do it, and then will accept suggestions of what threads to include in the index (through hyperlinks).


----------

